# Went for 1, Returned with 2! [Pic Heavy]



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Today I went to buy DesertNanny Icy Blue Jean (S: Twin Creeks Icy Hot; D: Prairie Wood Azea Tamar) because I saw "TWIN CREEKS!" and "Freshened twice with triplets" and "Blue eyes" and I almost cried with joy.

I took Tim to see her (his first time out to peruse the goat herd other than ours) and a little BE black and white doeling attached herself to him almost the whole time we were there. She cuddled with him and licked him and chewed on his clothes in a way only a cute fuzzy goat can make seem endearing.

Sooooo We got them both! Jeanie and the little girl TBN (S: Flying Goat Cassanova; D: DC Miniatures PS Tabitha) She is one of quads.

Pictures coming shortly! After I go give the little girl a bottle and take some pics!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Went for 1, Returned with 2!*

Congratulations!!! Can't wait to see pics of your two new babies!  
-Tina


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Went for 1, Returned with 2!*

Desert Nanny Icy Blue Jean:

























Akoni Ranch C (TBN):

















A little bit of everyone:

































Stachie and Bruisa wouldn't leave me alone! (note: my boot LOL)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Went for 1, Returned with 2!*

Congratulations! Nice looking girls! :stars:


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank you! I'm just excited to be able to bring those genes when we move up to Montana in a couple months  New blood for the North West Nigis!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

awe! and her eyes are stunning


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks Katrina! I love the pretty blue eyes on all my registered girlies  Looking at them now, they're ALL black/white with blue eyes and only Jeanie has roaning, sooo I'm thinking a lot of my babies next year will look verrrry similar! Haha. I really really want a chocolate w/ blue eyes baby. I think I have a real shot with this new baby doeling we brought home today. Looks Like we'll be naming her "Akoni Ranch C Twin Peaks" and calling her "Twinny"


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very nice Natalie  congrats on the new additions


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks Stacey! They are total loves!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How cute are they :lovey: 

I am sure you new you would come home with moire then one CORRECT? :slapfloor:


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks Lori, what's funny, is I was seriously only wanting Jeanie... I took Tim with, and Twinny picked him. It was uncanny and we just knew  He's usually the one saying "Just ONE, babe" as I leave to go "look" at other herds lol


----------



## ChrisAnthumum (Apr 20, 2010)

They are gorgeous. I love that beard.


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

I like the eye glasses on her right side. My husband says they look like boobs to him.


----------



## ChrisAnthumum (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

ChrisAnthumum said:


> They are gorgeous. I love that beard.


 We have several does with beards. I love them. But it is funny listening to people that come into the barns during show season. "hey look at that billy, and his beard". I most the time leave it alone, but sometimes I tell them she is a female. They are shocked :? and confessed "you mean a girl can grow a beard"? Sophie my daughters doe has the nicest beard, plus if they act up it is easy to grab it and they listed, (I have to do that sometimes i with the bucks).

I LOVE hlala: beards.


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

they are very cute!!!  congrats!!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Rogersfarm said:


> I like the eye glasses on her right side. My husband says they look like boobs to him.


Hahaha! Men see boobies everywhere...


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the two-more is always better in this case! :stars:


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

So gorgeous! I think her markings look like an angry sugar glider or ferret hahaha


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

please please stop showing those pics... now I want more goats!!!!bwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!gotta love the white beard on the black jaw.. yah those are boobs,, just need some pasties..!!!!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Hahaha! I need to post pics of my new buckling I have coming. Just don't look, gramma!


----------

